# New Flies



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I have been tying a few flies waiting for the cooler weather. Here are a few samples:


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

did you make yourself?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nice lookin flies Ellis. Should work well this Fall and Winter. Deer hair spun and clipped makes a great floating pattern and the addition of the rabbit on the backside will make it come alive in the water. You've inspired me, I might tie some of those myself. I bet those would work great under the birds.

-Junkie


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Yes Twitch, I tie my flies.

H2O I was thinking the same thing. I can't see why I couldn't use them when fishing birds. I did some practice casting yesterday with the deer spun flies and they turn over very well using a short leader and an 8 wt. rod. I even had a small bass on for a second and lost it. The spoon flies are harder for me to cast against the wind. There was a very liglht breeze where I was fishing and I kept getting knots. I will try a lighter leader next time. They do wobble though and look good in the water.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

what do you use to make the spoon and where do you get it. I took a class at Bass Pro and the instructor did spoons with a steel leader material tied into a frame covered with epoxy. It worked real nice, but I havent seen anyone else do it. Thanks


----------



## MUDFLAT (Jun 7, 2005)

Ellisredfish, 

Try a furled leader, it will help you turn over the flies into the wind. Now please send as payment for this advise, 3 flies. Nice work!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I use mylar to make the patterns. You can buy it at Michaels. It is called Funky Films and comes in several colors in 6 X 8 inch sheets. FTU also sells a product called WTP decorator tape. Both products come with a backing that you peel off after you have cut out the spoon pattern. You then stick the pattern on to a size 4 shiner hook. I have used Gamakatsu and Matzuo brands and both work well. Wrap both ends of the pattern to the hook, apply 5 minute epoxy, and let dry a couple of minutes. If the epoxy is still tacky, go over the fly with Sally's Hard as Nails fingernail polish and you wind up with a good dry fly. None of this is my original idea. The pattern I got from this site or over on TKF; I don't remember where. I have tried several ways to make a spoon fly and this seems to work best for me or at least it is easier. The hardest part is cutting the patterns. I also wrap thread on the hook where the pattern will go and it makes it easier to stick the pattern to the hook before you add the epoxy.

Somewhere I have some furled leaders in amongst all of my fly fishing stuff that I will have to try out. Yesterday I had wind knots on wind knots casting the spoons but not casting the deer hairs flies. I have an 8 weight Classic Echo that I bought to use as a backup to a rod that I built. I love the Echo to use in casting big flies. It works great with an 8 weight SA redfish line that Andy sold me at FTU.


----------



## NIN (Sep 19, 2005)

This might sound stupid, but try a longer leader. I started using longer leaders for spooky fish, and it seems to help me turn flys over.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks NIN, I will try that next time out.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

what do you mean by, "turn flys over"? I have never heard this before.



NIN said:


> This might sound stupid, but try a longer leader. I started using longer leaders for spooky fish, and it seems to help me turn flys over.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

over the loop, at the end of the cast.


----------

